

Facebook Co-founder Chris Hughes relaunches The New Republic - netaustin
http://www.newrepublic.com/

======
mblake
Overall interestingly done, although the small 'the' overlaid on the main 'New
Republic' title irks me to no end. It really, really does not fit with the
rest of its surroundings and looks added at the last minute.

